# Making It Last



## pennswoods (Apr 4, 2007)

I guess we need to back up here for a few. Its not about selling wood here. It is the awareness of how much waste goes on in logging and milling. I live right in the heart land of prime that Cherry timber.
I see it every day... burls, spalts, cull logs, non -commercial logs all lay and rot or go to firewood. And were talking literally thousands of acres.
I'll post pictures of what lays waste on a couple jobs here in the near future.
The logs are half the size now that compared taken 20 years ago. Timber being harvest about every 20 years here or less.
We have given bulk boxes of pen blanks away supporting the PFF project for our troops, donated wood to clubs to help promote some cash, gave to school for kids to learn, even covered shipping. I know guys on tight budgets and I trade with them some of my wood, for what they have in there back yard I don't have.
I be happy to toss in a nice big hunk of something nice here to help support the forum every month.
Yes the money helps keep things running but it is mostly about getting this wood to better use and to make it last.
So when you can look around for stock in your travels, maybe look through the phone book and check with some tree services, there always looking for someone to haul away for them, and try to buy reclaimed or salvaged material when you can. Lets give the next generation a chance at what we had and more.

Bill​


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! I doubt we will be putting the bite on you and I for one like knowing about sources for stuff....already added you to my fav list. Anyway, look forward to more of the pictures. Jay


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Bill, this page may interest you. It is a short read from my website about "treecycling". http://nelsonwoodworks.biz/pb/wp_1b63ff05/wp_1b63ff05.html?0.864771207412857


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Bill it sounds like you have a passion for saving gorgeous wood. We get alot of spammers and guys who just want to post what they have for sale - most we send to the trash heap before anyone else sees them. 
It looks like you are simply trying to save the planet as opposed to sell it.  

Welcome.


----------

